# Show us your Echidnas



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

suspected hypo


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 11, 2008)

Mines Hypoer.....:lol:


----------



## junglemad (Feb 11, 2008)

big echidna


----------



## arbok (Feb 11, 2008)

mines the worlds most venemous land echidna.....


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 11, 2008)

lol thats a bever


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn!! Now that is one HYPO ( cha-ching ) Echidna!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol, hypo bever...
This is Spike


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 11, 2008)

My echidna like long walks on the beach, bubble baths and his favourite tv show is Home and Away.......


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 11, 2008)

Nephrurus, is your hair in pigtails? 

I like the echidna's at Australia Zoo


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmmmmm a beaver!


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

Its actually kinda hard to get a photo of these things, they woddle at high speed.
And if they want to walk thru you they bloody well make a good effort of it...


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2008)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Nephrurus, is your hair in pigtails?
> 
> I like the echidna's at Australia Zoo



Dont dis the hair....Neph looks really cute like that.......lol


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 11, 2008)

Shhh.. I only noticed coz I was checkin' him out


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 11, 2008)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Shhh.. I only noticed coz I was checkin' him out



Your not the only one


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2008)

They can be camera shy huh.

Was the one your holding in a fire becswillbe ?

Yes he is cute isnt he


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 11, 2008)

nah his feet were a little cold, and he was into michael jackson a the time, but i couldnt get a surgical mask small enough


----------



## Hetty (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw monotremes like this in New Zealand (south island), does anyone know if they're the same species?


----------



## jordo (Feb 11, 2008)

This one was having a paddle in the dam.


----------



## Jozz (Feb 11, 2008)

This one was just near my house


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 11, 2008)

thenothing said:


> I saw monotremes like this in New Zealand (south island), does anyone know if they're the same species?



There are no montremes in NZ, but they do have eutherian hedgehogs, which are an introduced euro trash. Like most of Bondi and Coogee...

-H


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 11, 2008)

Awww I want an echidna now 
I can remember holding one when I was little and I was like 'MUMMMM!! He's prickling me!!'


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

Its nice to see so many Echidna photos.


Jozz, if you could photochop some steel prison bars into that second 
shot it would be magic


----------



## Hetty (Feb 11, 2008)

Nephrurus said:


> There are no montremes in NZ, but they do have eutherian hedgehogs, which are an introduced euro trash. Like most of Bondi and Coogee...
> 
> -H



Oh, that's interesting  thanks for the info.


----------



## Jozz (Feb 12, 2008)

Australis said:


> Its nice to see so many Echidna photos.
> 
> 
> Jozz, if you could photochop some steel prison bars into that second
> shot it would be magic


 
Haha, you're right! I don't know how to photoshop though


----------



## Australis (Feb 12, 2008)

Jozz said:


> Haha, you're right! I don't know how to photoshop though




Get MoreliaMatt to do it, its what he does.


----------



## stencorp69 (Feb 12, 2008)

My daughter's game


----------



## JasonL (Feb 12, 2008)

some pics


----------



## swaddo (Feb 12, 2008)

we came across this bloke high in the snowy mountains a few years back


----------



## Magpie (Feb 12, 2008)

Hyper Kidna


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 12, 2008)

HEre's me when I rode an echidna/Numbat


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah so that was the numbat- - here's the echidna --- was erm rather spiky


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL Tsidasa


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 12, 2008)

Jen is that the rare flying echidna?
Looks like you were enjoying those spikes


----------



## Magpie (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Numbats Tsidasa.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's me chilling out at the park while an echidna eats ants off of me


----------



## JasonL (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok, you really have too much time on your hands.............


----------



## m.punja (Feb 12, 2008)

looked like a dingbat on a numbat?


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 12, 2008)

haha contrary to popular belief i was not the one to edit either of those photos


----------



## wicked reptiles (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can legally keep echidnas in Australia?


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL.
do you guys keep em as pets? or are the caught?

Luke


----------



## jungle_mike (Feb 12, 2008)

nope.. although they are not mammals i presume they fall in the same category when it comes to keeping them as pets..

if you reaaaly wanted too though you could always become a wildlife rescuer?


----------



## wicked reptiles (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats true, ill have to look into it, thanks.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 12, 2008)

jungle_mike said:


> nope.. *although they are **not mammals *i presume they fall in the same category when it comes to keeping them as pets..
> 
> if you reaaaly wanted too though you could always become a wildlife rescuer?



come again?


----------



## Australis (Feb 12, 2008)

They lay eggs, so i put them on my reptile keeping permit.
_Furry Molochs_


----------



## Magpie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine's a pet, but sheesh it's a pain getting them to eat dog food.


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 12, 2008)

There not placental mammals,I think Jungle Mike meant.


----------



## jungle_mike (Feb 12, 2008)

hahaha as soon as i posted that i realised, hoped noone else would notice.. yup so many years of education gone with one comment!

what i meant was monotremes, although not specifically referred to in anything i could find, are still mammals so fall under the same rules..


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 12, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Mine's a pet, but sheesh it's a pain getting them to eat dog food.


I could just imagine a dog food fueled echidna crap behind the lounge, well worthy of a hazmat cleanup :shock:


----------



## tan (Feb 12, 2008)

Jen, antzpantz just rang and wants you for their next commercial! Shall I book you in?


----------



## jessb (Feb 12, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Your not the only one


 
lol I thought he was a bit of a hottie too. :lol:


----------



## stencorp69 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Jen where are the WAHS minutes - you've got too much time on your hands hahaha


----------



## spongebob (Feb 12, 2008)

Baby albino echidna for sale in Bali. Well it must be an echidna 'cos the seller told me it came from Australia!


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 13, 2008)

stencorp69 said:


> Hey Jen where are the WAHS minutes - you've got too much time on your hands hahaha



eeep busted haha


----------



## Isis (Feb 13, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Baby albino echidna for sale in Bali. Well it must be an echidna 'cos the seller told me it came from Australia!



Isnt that a hedgehog??????


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 13, 2008)

Isis said:


> Isnt that a hedgehog??????




Im thinking so, damn mutant, quick, eat it! :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Feb 13, 2008)

ccmattyjayde said:


> Shhh.. I only noticed coz I was checkin' him out


 


becswillbe said:


> Your not the only one


 

Join the club:lol: Your a looker Nephrurus


----------



## Trouble (Feb 13, 2008)

Echidnas are cute too :lol:


----------



## norris (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think that's an echidna spongebob.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Feb 13, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Lol, hypo bever...
> This is Spike




I can't get over the look on your face there Baz. Every other picture I've seen has been serious 'I'm holding a ven' look about it. :lol:


----------



## spongebob (Feb 13, 2008)

norris said:


> I don't think that's an echidna spongebob.



Must be they said it was from Australia! (OK I was a little taken back as it looked so much like the road kill in old blighty)


----------



## imalizard (Feb 13, 2008)

I didnt think you were aloud to keep them as pets?


----------



## Australis (Feb 18, 2008)

imalizard said:


> I didnt think you were aloud to keep them as pets?



Shuush...



Dont tell anyone


----------



## [email protected]$ (Feb 26, 2008)

Neph looks like this girl i no


----------



## Magpie (Feb 26, 2008)

imalizard said:


> I didnt think you were aloud to keep them as pets?


 

Not allowed to keep anacondas either <shrug> :?


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 26, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Not allowed to keep anacondas either <shrug> :?



Woah there mags... that doesn't apply to red tailed Boas though...... does it? They are exempt right?

-H


----------



## Reptilian (Feb 26, 2008)

wow you guys are allowed to keep echidna's??? thats cool...


----------



## Australis (Feb 26, 2008)

Reptilian said:


> wow you guys are allowed to keep echidna's??? thats cool...



It has its moments thats for sure.... but its got nothing on keeping thylacines


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 26, 2008)

I walked out the backyard before and caught my female thylcine locked up with a dodo..


----------

